# star wars battlefront



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally has a release date, November 17th

Cannot wait, have not been excited for a game like this in god knows how many years

Some new footage:






anyone else looking forward to this ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Didn't know anything about it until now. Trailer looks really good. And the graphics look incredible. Almost looks like a film not a game.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

That looks decent. I'll probably do my usual. Buy it, play for one day, decide im too busy, never touch it again :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah looks fantastic, was supposed to be released with the new consoles but it's taken them ages, so hopefully ends up as good as it looks 

Run of the battlefield engine so gameplay should be massive and good too


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes this does look good, I'm not a proper star wars fan but I have liked the games over the years.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Didn't know anything about it until now. Trailer looks really good. And the graphics look incredible. Almost looks like a film not a game.


That wasnt a gameplay trailer thats why it looks like a movie. But still expecting it to look brilliant.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

From I think the 7th or 8th of this month there is an open beta on all platforms for this, open till the 12th I think


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

45 minute game play video, only in 720 p but still looks brilliant

Unfortunately have to put up with developers playing who for some reason are terrible. Never understood that at game expos where developers can't play to save their life. Anyway shows the game play


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Is this just online? if so that puts me off


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

PC specs were released yesterday by EA - 

Minimum PC System Requirements

OS: 64-bit Windows 7 or later
Processor (Intel): Intel i3 6300T or equivalent
Memory: 8GB RAM
Hard Drive: At least 40 GB of free space
Graphics card (NVIDIA): nVidia GeForce GTX 660 2GB
Graphics card (ATI): ATI Radeon HD 7850 2GB
DirectX: 11.0 Compatible video card or equivalent
Online Connection Requirements: 512 KBPS or faster Internet connection

Recommended PC System Requirements

OS: 64-bit Windows 10 or later
Processor (Intel): Intel i5 6600 or equivalent
Memory: 16GB RAM
Hard Drive: At least 40 GB of free space
Graphics card (NVIDIA): nVidia GeForce GTX 970 4GB
Graphics card (AMD): AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB
DirectX: 11.1 Compatible video card or equivalent
Online Connection Requirements: 512 KBPS or faster Internet connection


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazon release date 19th November which is perfect for me as its pay day, I'm working nights on the 18th so can pick it up at midnight, and the wife is away for the weekend. Does life get any better? No, it doesn't!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Richrush said:


> Is this just online? if so that puts me off


I believe it is yes, but the originals where basically like that with no story too. At least it means the online should be excellent as they have been making this game for years


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Amazon release date 19th November which is perfect for me as its pay day, I'm working nights on the 18th so can pick it up at midnight, and the wife is away for the weekend. Does life get any better? No, it doesn't!


Lucky! I need to find a way to get rid of the Mrs for a while :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Beta available on the store from 3 this afternoon 

Gutted I'm away this weekend so won't get to play it much


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Beta available on the store from 3 this afternoon
> 
> Gutted I'm away this weekend so won't get to play it much


Do you have to be a Playstation Plus member to get the beta version?


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Do you have to be a Playstation Plus member to get the beta version?


I'm not sure how play station works mate as I'm on xbox, as long as you have whatever you need to play online games that should be it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

So far ems really good I like both game modes and maps that are on there

Only complaint is there are no veteran battlefield controls for air vehicles and I can't fly them with the normal controls


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Downloading the beta now, give it a bash over the weekend. 

Gameplay I've seen so far looks good though


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah its good fun, will be better in the full version with more stuff obviously 

Soundtrack is brilliant, plays over the game in the background


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh downloaded it last night and played 2 games earlier. Seems good so far. Graphics are stunning!


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

You can get the Open Beta from here:
http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/star-wars-battlefront










Star Wars™ Battlefront™ Beta - Oct 8 - 12

What modes will you play first? The Star Wars™ Battlefront™ Beta* is a technical test and will feature Walker Assault on Hoth, a 40-player multiplayer battle featuring Rebels and the Empire. Walker Assault will also give you the chance to play as two of the most iconic characters in the Star Wars™ universe: Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker. The Beta will also feature our Survival Mission on Tatooine, where you and a Rebel friend must fight back waves of Imperial forces.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Who's picking this up Thursday then? I'm on xbox one if anyone wants to get a team going


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thursday? 
Game is released on the 17th. Which would be tomorrow. 
I'm picking my copy up on my break.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I thought that but just looked and game says 19th?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Game says 19th, Amazon says 19th. Ign says 20th for Europe 

Confused now


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Released 17th

http://starwars.ea.com/starwars/battlefront


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh I'm confused now to.
Game does say 19th which is where I have pre ordered mine.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ign says the 17th is north America only. Gonna ring game later and ask


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clancy I'm in on this bugga it lol!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Really looking forward to this.
The beta was really good.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I've pretty much hounded my 10 hours EA Access, pure fun shooter


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Game say 19th


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Was on kiss fm earlier advertised for 19th.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

19th it is chaps, gives me 2 more days to 100% fallout before it comes out 

Not been the most productive week


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Wife is away next weekend, me and the boy are having a dad and lad Star Wars weekend, playing Battlefront and watching the dvd box set. Does life get ay better than this? No, it doesn't :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

So who got there's? 
I just went and picked my reservation up. Free poster to. 
Can't wait to finish work even more now


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked mine up from Tesco at midnight, I was on my lunch break at work. The graphics are pretty amazing.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Played it a bit today when I had some time, it's brilliant. Thought the beta was good but it's so so much better 

All the maps seem really good and most of the game types are really fun. Seems well balanced too which is good 

My gamertag is "l clancy" if anyone wants to add me. It's a lower case L not an i


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Played it a bit today when I had some time, it's brilliant. Thought the beta was good but it's so so much better
> 
> All the maps seem really good and most of the game types are really fun. Seems well balanced too which is good
> 
> My gamertag is "l clancy" if anyone wants to add me. It's a lower case L not an i


Sweet mate. On my boys Christmas "list" so longer wait for me alas.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sweet mate. On my boys Christmas "list" so longer wait for me alas.


Not too long mate, worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

good to hear the good reviews:thumb:

ordered xbox one bundle with this game from john Lewis for my lad for xmas


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Been too busy to go on for a few days, order myself the new luna white controller though. It's brilliant, if anyone is after a new controller get that one not the normal one 

Feels far better made, it has built in rubber grips on the back and looks better too


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

A friend of mine is sending his back, he likes on-line games but he's bored of it already.

I haven't purchased it as it doesn't have a campaign mode, disappointed.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> A friend of mine is sending his back, he likes on-line games but he's bored of it already.
> 
> I haven't purchased it as it doesn't have a campaign mode, disappointed.


Tbh I'm feeling the same way.
I always look forward to campaign mode. But not having it was a major disappointment for me.

Online mode I find I can play 1 hour if that then I come off as I'm bored.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Campaign would of been nice but the original battlefront campaign was basically what online is now days so that was their get out I suppose


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Agree with others, about lack of campaign/single player mode. Really disappointed with it but then I suppose I should have done my homework on it a bit more! Might just chop this in and get Rise of the Tomb Raider but I'm too busy with Fallout 4!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ain't managed to play this much, my Mrs has been on it all the time lol


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

I was thinking of getting this, but i've heard a few people now saying it gets boring quickly, think I might avoid this now.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I would wait till after Christmas, it will be one of the £20 odd games probably. Well worth a punt at that but it's a bit disappointing for full walk price


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh I haven't played for 1 week now. 
When I get online I play for half hour then I'm bored and switch back to destiny. 
Tbh I'm very disappointed in it and wish I hadn't paid £49.99 for it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Destiny isn't dead ? That last 2 weeks till I binned that off lol was well disappointed


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Destiny isn't dead ? That last 2 weeks till I binned that off lol was well disappointed


Naa I love it atm. Been playing for a few months now. Need to do raids etc to keep it entertaining. Plus was new dlc the other month.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thought it was amazing but massively lacked content, didn't link repeating mission after mission after mission got really bored 

Don't like having to get dlc to feel like the games complete. For a game that took like 8 years to make it wasn't very long lol proper shame as game play was amazing


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh I understand what your saying. It can get very repetitive. Graphics are really good . You need to get the dlc to break it up a bit and get more story information. Especially the taken king dlc. 

Regarding 8 years.
The game had a much longer and detailed story. 
But it was scraped . Which then caused the game to be delayed 1 year and they rushed this version out.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, wouldn't matter too much if I know more people on it but everyone got bored and sold it 

Ah I see, that's a shame. Could of been the game of the generation


----------

